# upscale analog tv signal



## superar (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello friends.I bought a new led tv and analog cable looks very bad.so please suggest me any way to upscale my analog tv signal.dth is not so friendly in my place...please answer quickly..


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2012)

even if you do upscale your analog signals to HD it will still look bad. why DTH is "not so friendly" in your place??  anyways check with your cable operator if he provides set top box. and which place are you from ? if you are in any of the 4 metros then your cable operator should provide you with a STB soon.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 11, 2012)

forget it.led tv is already upscaling anyway.


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 11, 2012)

Will you buy a Super Car and feed it with Kerosene ! Putting aside having your own funny way of seeing life please get some proper fuel.


----------



## Minion (Sep 18, 2012)

what tv you are using?


----------



## Minion (Sep 20, 2012)

Try turning sharpness to 0 it causes lots of noise.


----------

